# 4x4 rentals



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi,
There was a thread few days ago about the best place (value for money) to rent a 4x4 long term, but I do not seem to find it.

Any body with information on where to get the best deal please?

Thanks


----------



## Jason G (Jul 30, 2008)

Try calling this company. They gave me a pretty good deal on a 4X4. I rented for 8 months

Taajeer Auto Leasing 04 323 2289


----------



## kshahida (Jan 21, 2009)

*reply to your 4 X 4 car rental query*



basimoli said:


> Hi,
> There was a thread few days ago about the best place (value for money) to rent a 4x4 long term, but I do not seem to find it.
> 
> Any body with information on where to get the best deal please?
> ...


Hi Basimoli,
this car rental agency is a very good one! has lots of luxury 4 X 4 also...
04 2850100
al maroof luxury car rental.


----------



## kshahida (Jan 21, 2009)

*reply to your 4 X 4 car rental query*



basimoli said:


> Hi,
> There was a thread few days ago about the best place (value for money) to rent a 4x4 long term, but I do not seem to find it.
> 
> Any body with information on where to get the best deal please?
> ...


Hi Basimoli,
this car rental agency is a very good one! has lots of luxury 4 X 4 also...
04 2850100
al maroof luxury car rental.


----------

